# Smoked Backstrap



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey all, 

I've been searching the forums for some backstrap smoking ideas.

I have some leftover venison that needs to be eaten very soon.

So i'm thinking about using 1 backstrap and make into those venison "rolls" w/ the cream cheese, jalapenos etc that many have been raving about.

But i would also like the give a shot at smoking backstrap....but as lean as venison is, i'm hesitant. I figure its going to need some sort of marinade, or brine soaking for a few days prior. 

I would like to give the old Riva Rub a shot on it and I was also thinking about wrapping it in bacon then smoking, but what happens then is the smoke flavor sticks more to the bacon wrapped around the meat rather than the meat itself.

So does anyone have any tips on how to go about smoking a venison backstrap without it turning into the the Clark W Griswold christmas turkey after just barely touching it with a knife....either that or i'll need a table saw to cut into the strap! :lol: 

That's almost unbearable to see a perfectly good backtrap turned into a concrete cylinder

Thanks everyone in advance!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I would marinate it first for 6-8 hrs, then smoke for2- 3 hrs. Then foil it and continue the cook until it reaches 160 internal temp. The foil will help keep it moist.

OR
Marinate for 6-8 hrs.
Cut it into 3/4-1 inch thick medalions, wrap with bacon, pin it with a toothpick(soaked plain round toothpick) and grill medium heat till bacon is done, watch for flare-ups from bacon grease.

you could add any type of rub, but if you marinate, i would stay away from too much salt in the rubs.


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for the tips Spanky!

I will definetly give it a shot


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

I just smoked some venison rounds steak that I had left over. Took out of the freezer added some of my rib rub and wrapped in bacon. Then on to the smoker at 220-250 for about 2 hours with hickory. WOW I was surprised they didn't come out dry. Wish I had another loin to do. they did last long in the freezer


----------



## explodingvarmints (Jul 1, 2004)

I do not post here, but often read it. I don't have a smoker (yet, thanks Brent). But I've done Backstraps as folows:

Thaw till you can cut, but not totally thawed.
Cut accross the strap into 1/2 inch thick pieces or so
Soak in classic Ceasar or Italian for a few hours (I cannot wait this long usually..... maybe a half hour or less:lol.
Take the pieces from dressing, and dip them in Italian bread crumbs (crushed).
put them on the grill on medium for 30 seconds to 1 minute on each side.
EAT!!!!
My friends have been known to burn their fingers on the grill to make sure they got one.


----------

